# Lab blocks and homemade diet



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Lab blocks
Mazuri - http://www.mazuri.com/mazurirodentpellets-1-1.aspx 
Lab diet- http://www.labdiet.com/cs/groups/lolweb ... 028436.pdf

Only these are available lab blocks. Are any of these good? They will be expensive too.

I understand Native Earth 2018 is good but unavailable. There are commercial foods for hamsters but I gather they are too high in fats.

So seems like homemade diet is good.

1 part brown multigrain rice (brown/white/black rice, buckwheat, etc)
2 parts Rolled oats 
1/2 part millet
1/2 part pearled barley
1/8 part or less unshelled sunflower seeds

2x a week (maybe?)
quail eggs
mealworms 
some dog dry knibble (probably taste of the wild)

Does it look sufficient already or I need to add more?
I can't think of more grains, i will add more if i do find along the way..


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

How is homemix food "served" if you have been giving it? Would it be placed in a ceramic dish like for hamster? I have seen cages w wire mesh for lab blocks but with homemade mixes, it would probably fall through the gaps in wire mesh.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If serving a mix feed, you'll want to sprinkle it on the bedding and add more whenever it runs out. If you add more before it runs out, they'll only ever eat their favorite parts and not get a balanced diet. If you put it in a bowl, be careful to make sure that the full-looking bowl isn't just full of seed hulls!


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks Laigaie,

I read and forgotten.. The important of mice food is first grains then seeds and ?. I read in this forum but slip my mind now.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Grains first, then seeds and protein. Whether seeds or protein come before eachother depends on how fatty or protein-rich your grains were, and on the line. Some lines need more fat to keep a good coat; others need more protein to keep in good weight. But grains are always going to be the biggest part of their diet.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

thanks Laigaie, I found a thread by Sarah by accident on mouse diet and its a good read. I am still working out an good optimum mix of 40% oats, 30% grains and 30% seeds/protein. That thread is wonderful!

This is the excellent thread: 
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8334


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Interesting stuff about oats http://wholegrainscouncil.org/whole-gra ... es-of-oats. Have anyone tried and which type would mice generally like? Rolled oats is easy find but I could find other types if need be. Is groats more challenging?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

theres a huge variance in price if that makes a difference.Groats,the shelled,cleaned whole hearts are very expensive,whole oats husk intact dust extracted and clean also fairly expensive at least in the UK.Crushed/rolled etc are inexpensive but come with a lot of waste.I buy honey coated whole oats,not to bad on price and the mice like them.If money were no object I'd opt for groats.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks SarahC, I am going to try and see. It seems there are different grades of groats too hence the difference in price. I am giving rolled oats now and so far, they do take it. I observe wastage with pearled barley with one of the male so I will be getting barley flakes (rolled barley) and see if it improves. Will feedback later on the oats


----------

